
Billions of dollars are pouring into digital health - jmsflknr
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/04/billions-are-pouring-into-digital-health-but-people-are-dying-younger.html
======
pseudolus
It's the "silver bullet mentality" at play. As the article itself notes,
behavioural issues are notoriously difficult to tackle. The notion that an app
or a website or some IOT device is going to succeed where actual interventions
by flesh and blood humans fail is ludicrous. Still, the venture capital
spigots will remain open because a sucker is born every minute.

